# Making Cooing Noises?



## Will (Jul 28, 2008)

The woman i adopted my 2 new teils from says that the female (or at least she thinks its a female) was making cooing noises to the male (who is her dad) and she thinks that means that she wants to mate him. 

does a cooing noise from the female really mean she wants to mate?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure what cooing noise it might be. One of my females, Cookie, will put her butt in the air and make a shrilling/cooing type of noise. But then there is another sort of cooing sound that a baby will make to their parents to try to get food, it sounds a little like radio static. If your female isn't waving her butt around i wouldn't think she's wanting to mate.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought it was ok to mate her with her dad anyway. Do they live in the same cage?


----------



## Will (Jul 28, 2008)

No, they dont live in the same cage. I think the lady might've gotten her another cage so they wouldnt mate. 

I havent heard any cooing noise yet from her though. Actually, I'm not even sure she's a she. Is there anyway to tell?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you have any photos? It does depend on the age and mutation of the tiel, how you find out if your tiels are boys or girls. My tiel Spike is a pied so I got him dna'd. Hope this helps


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Some folks do breed offspring back to parents. It's called line breeding. I don't care for that myself but apparently it's not an unaccepted practice. They are genetically dissimilar enough. To each his own!


----------

